# Epalzeorhynchus sp. or Garra taeniata ?



## galettojm (Oct 4, 2007)

I think this fish is a Epalzeorhynchus sp. or Garra taeniata:










It´s tail is a little red.

Do you think this is a Red Tailed Garra ?

Bye,

Juan


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I think it's a flying fox. I have two.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Flying fox, but a nice one.


----------



## THHNguyen (Dec 2, 2006)

I think it's a Garra cambodgiensis or taeniata. The lfs around here always get them in as flying foxes. Their mouths are a little different.


----------



## galettojm (Oct 4, 2007)

I don´t think my fish is a Flying Fox (_Epalzeorhynchus kalopterus_) according to this description:

http://www.thekrib.com/Fish/Algae-Eaters/

My fish does not have and black horizontal stripe that goes from nose to the fork of the tail like on Siamese Algae Eater. That is why I think that my fish is a "False siamensis" (Epalzeorhynchus sp. or Garra taeniata).

I think _Garra cambodgiensis_ and _Garra taeniata_ are synonyms.

But I don´t know if it is what you call "Red Tailed Garra".

Bye,

Juan


----------



## galettojm (Oct 4, 2007)

I found this:

http://forums.loaches.com/viewtopic.php?p=154840&sid=ba30f8b03abd5c96c7f05db632bd9fe4

It looks like the "red tail garra" is a completely different fish.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

Your fish is definitely _Epalzeorhynchos kalopterus_.


----------



## galettojm (Oct 4, 2007)

ed seeley said:


> Your fish is definitely _Epalzeorhynchos kalopterus_.


I think some of the google pictures are not correctly label.

Do you this article is incorrect?
http://www.thekrib.com/Fish/Algae-Eaters/

Bye,

Juan


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Flying Foz are also called false siamensis around here.


----------



## galettojm (Oct 4, 2007)

Six said:


> Flying Foz are also called false siamensis around here.


ahh, ok, I didn´t know that ! sorry 

That is why is helpful to use the scientific name ! je

Bye,

Juan


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

I meant fox, lol, and yes, I totally agree. In this case it's just a little difficult!


----------



## nfrank (Jan 29, 2005)

It is Garra sp. Also called false siamensis. It comes in with SAEs. Definitely not _Epalzeorynchus kalopterus _and yes, the article is correct.  AGA web site has a better rendition.
--Neil


----------

